# Apollo 4830 Bios Wanted



## jerry145us (Oct 22, 2009)

I have the Apollo 4830 GDDR4 512MB and i need the Original Bios for,Please help.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 22, 2009)

Post in the AMD/ATI section of the Graphics Card Forum, might be able to find some help there.


----------

